# Build my 3rd cycle.



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

So want to build my 3rd cycle and need some help
I do not like cutting while on so it will be a bulk. Clean cal high pro mod carbs mod fats

Just your basic goals bulk up with as much muscle as possible with as little fat as possible.
I love size and strength. 

Right now I am cutting. So my weight will be different when I start
Current 
6'3
220-225lbs 
BF 12-13% 
Lifting 6+ years

What I had in mind 

12 weeks
1-12 prop 200 eod 
1-12 npp 150 eod
1-4 dbol 50 ed
7-12 var 60 ed??
Or 

10 weeks 
1-10 prop 200 eod
1-10 tren 150 eod 
1-4 anadrol 50 ed
5-10 var 60 ed ? 

On both the var is a maybe 

Now I know choice 2 is a heavy cycle but I think I can talk my wife into letting me do 1 or 2 cycles a year, so want to make it count

I'm open to any changes, hell build a cycle you wanna try and il be your ginny pig


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

nothing bulks better then dbol deca test.Run a long ester test for bulking and run the deca for 14 weeks test for 18 weeks dbol for 6 weeks


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 12, 2013)

agreed with bundy

week 1-15(id run it anywhere from 18-20 weeks though) test @ 500mg
week 1-14 = deca @ 400mg
week 1-4 = dbol @ 50mg
week 1-4 adex @ .25ed
week 5-15 adex @ .25 e2d
week 1-14 caber @ .5 e3d
week 1-15 (longer if running test) hcg @ 500 x2 ew

if your wallet aint tight, 5iu hgh ed year round


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

I did run sust600/deca500 for 10 weeks I did enjoy it but yea could ran it longer but I didn't know

1-14 test e 600
1-14 deca 500
1-5 dbol 50 ed 

I'd wanna run the dbol longer cuz I remeber the sust and deca took forever to kick in.

If I could I would run hgh but $$$


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 12, 2013)

hit up the cycle i gave you, you can change test to 600 and deca to 500 if you want, dont matter, can hit up dbol for 5 weeks if u want also. run long esters


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I did run sust600/deca500 for 10 weeks I did enjoy it but yea could ran it longer but I didn't know
> 
> 1-14 test e 600
> 1-14 deca 500
> ...



you will never recover like that..deca ester is long it needs about a month to clear.So run the test 4 weeks longer then the deca.Also include a hcg blast before pct


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

I like to kick deca off with npp.dont worry about how long it takes the test and deca to kickin thats what the dbols for.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

after u pin pretend the gear is already kicked in.Train hard from day 1


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm 
Test 16 weeks 
Deca 14 weeks?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Also should I throw some var in at the end ? Help lean me up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Hmm
> Test 16 weeks
> Deca 14 weeks?



still not enough time for the decanoate ester.Its a very long ester.If u have a problem with running long cycles go with npp then u can run 16 and 14


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Also should I throw some var in at the end ? Help lean me up



if your on a bulk save the var for the summer time when u should be ripped.One oral per cycle is enough


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking I'm gunna go with the npp, only so I don't have to have such a long cycle. 

Bak to plan A ? Prop npp dbol?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm thinking I'm gunna go with the npp, only so I don't have to have such a long cycle.
> 
> Bak to plan A ? Prop npp dbol?



cyp would be better for bulking and u can still use npp.U dont have to match esters just pin accordingly ..mwf for the npp


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Alright I think it's set then 

10 or 12 weeks?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I did run sust600/deca500 for 10 weeks I did enjoy it but yea could ran it longer but I didn't know
> 
> 1-14 test e 600
> 1-14 deca 500
> ...



Pinkbear he said hcg not hgh. Hcg not expensive. Some guys run it during cycle so recovery is quicker.....some blast before pct.  Look it up.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

My bad. Didn't see that ha 

What about 
10 or 12 weeks? 
Sust 250 mwf
Npp  150 mwf 
Dbol 50 ed 1-4


----------



## toronto13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Try 1000mg of test  you'll be surprised  how well you'll respond    
You'll save some $ too


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a straight gram a week ha


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> still not enough time for the decanoate ester.Its a very long ester.If u have a problem with running long cycles go with npp then u can run 16 and 14


 lol wut.... deca bulk gains should show within like the 4-5 week period just like test... deca and test would be in action within 4-6 weeks  and the dbol kickstart from 1-5 to give that extra push....  deca and npp are practically the same shyt with different estes. npp size still doesn't come in untill after the 5th week 




Brother Bundy said:


> cyp would be better for bulking and u can still use npp.U dont have to match esters just pin accordingly ..mwf for the npp



wtf? cyp better for bulking.. test is test... if he likes to pin often, more power to him but in the end same results, idk how you can recommend npp where he has to pin often but say he should run long ester test... makes no sense what so ever...


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2013)

Now I'm debating 

10 weeks 
Prop 200 eod
Tren 100 eod 
Var 60 or 80 ed weeks 5-10 

I can't decide yet. And please don't start fight you two. Tere is enough of me for everyone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> lol wut.... deca bulk gains should show within like the 4-5 week period just like test... deca and test would be in action within 4-6 weeks  and the dbol kickstart from 1-5 to give that extra push....  deca and npp are practically the same shyt with different estes. npp size still doesn't come in untill after the 5th week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes imdennis i think your a tard as well


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

op imdennis sounds like a retard to me..this game is about what works for u and sharing your experience thats what i do.You do what ever u want


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> op imdennis sounds like a retard to me.



says the guy who thinks theres a difference between esters when it comes to bulking..... and whose contradicting himself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> says the guy who thinks theres a difference between esters when it comes to bulking..... and whose contradicting himself



you think npp and deca kick in around the same time thats all i need to know about u..


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> you think npp and deca kick in around the same time thats all i need to know about u..ology faggot



i said you start seeing actual differences in your body at about the same time... go back and read


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> i said you start seeing actual differences in your body at about the same time... go back and read


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8263-Ester-Facts-everyone-should-read


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10098-Build-my-3rd-cycle



yea i know, i read where you said to run deca for 14 weeks then say it's not long enough


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> yea i know, i read where you said to run deca for 14 weeks then say it's not long enough



u cant read dumb fuk ...i said run the test longer then the deca 14 weeks on deca if fine but u have to extend the test to atleast 18 weeks...geuss they didnt teach u to read at ology or eroids


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 13, 2013)

I always thot it was around 28 days for deca? Wouldn't that make it 16 weeks for Test and 14 for Deca? Giving the proper clearance time for cyp or enan at 2 weeks would lead both in to PCT at the same time , no?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I always thot it was around 28 days for deca? Wouldn't that make it 16 weeks for Test and 14 for Deca? Giving the proper clearance time for cyp or enan at 2 weeks would lead both in to PCT at the same time , no?


u wanna give deca as much time to clear as u can or your recovery will suffer.I did real well running it for 14 weeks and test for 18 weeks.Hcg is a must


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok so you're just saying 4 weeks as the min. HCG is always a must for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok so you're just saying 4 weeks as the min. HCG is always a must for me.



hcg is the best


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok so you're just saying 4 weeks as the min. HCG is always a must for me.



it more then 4 weeks.you still have 3 weeks for your test levels to dropp off..while blasting hcg then another 4 weeks of clomid..thats more then enough time for the deca ester to clear it worked great.U hear alot of guy say deca is a tough recovery because they dont let the ester truly clear


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2013)

What's up MM. 

I think I'm gunna settle with
Tren 100 eod 
Prop 200 eod 
Dbol 50 ed 4 weeks 

I'm still gunna bulk off this. How is tren in reducing fat? Iv read that it melts fat on some guys but this is just from reading. What's your experience so far BB? I know you running tren now


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 13, 2013)

All bout ur diet.. if ur diet is garbage then won't do much.. if its good then u will gain size by barely eating anything. .


----------

